# اريد تقرير عن عمليات البرادة و الخراطة



## العراقيه2 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني اخواتي في منتدانا الغالي اطلب طلب بسيط وضروري 
اريد تقرير عن عمليات البرادة و الخراطة اذا مكو زحمة لان والله لا يوجد وقت لانهُ يجب تسليمهُ غداً


----------



## احمد عزت20 (6 أبريل 2007)

*The Lathe*

:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 

السلام عليكم يا أختي العراقية
هذا تقرير عن المخرطة وجاهز للطباعة
واتمنى ان يوفقني الله لأجد لكي تقرير عن البرادة
ونحن في الخدمة
وهذا هو الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/24600678/5-Lathe.ppt


----------



## سيد البطحاء (26 يناير 2008)

يا أخي الملف غير موجود 
الله ايخليك محتاج تقرير البرادة وانواع المبارد واساليب العمل في الورشة
جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يناير 2008)

اضغط هنا

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يناير 2008)

وهنا جميع ماكنات واجهزة الانتاج .

اضغط هنا 

البغدادي


----------



## سيد البطحاء (26 يناير 2008)

انا اشكرك جدا على سرعة الرد
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد البطحاء (26 يناير 2008)

ولكني محتاج الى تقرير عن البرادة ( ورشة البرادة )


----------



## abo mado (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thnx


----------



## د.محبس (12 نوفمبر 2009)

عفوا
راي خاص
انا احبذ لكل فرد هو ان يتعب ويدرس ويكون بحث ولا يعتمد على الطباعة 
فصدقني لئن تتعلم وتتطور وتبقى كل حياتك تطلب المساعدة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وكل من ساهم فيه وانا مع راى د محبس 
ملحوظة :
تم تعديل العنوان ليتلائم مع الوضوع حسب قوانين الملتقى وهذا *بعد اذن اختنا الفاضلة العراقية* ولعلكى استفدتى من مشاركة الأخوة *مشرفنا الفاضل شكرى نورى والأخ **احمد عزت20* لكم جميعا خالص تحياتى


----------



## terminator719 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور عن النصيحة المميزة اخ د.محبس


----------



## م/هاني مصطفى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لكل ملك تاج وتاج الهندسة هندسة انتاج,عدنا ونعود احمد؛
اي حد يحتاج اي حاجة عن عمليات التشغيل المختلفة سواء التقليدية او اللا تقليدية او عن الcnc يراسلني وانا ان شاء الله هجبهاله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

شكرلا جزيلا اخواني


----------



## Hayder Al_Iraqi (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mostesmail (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخواني الاعزاء*

:1:اخوكم mostesmail يرحب بكل الموجودين وادعو الله ان تكونو جميعاً عزاً لديننا العظيم


----------



## mostesmail (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الكود السعودي الخاص باللأنشاءت الكهربيه*

ارجو من اخوني الاعزاء من لديه pdf للكود السعودي الخاص بأعمال الا نشاءت الكهربيه ان يضعه بلموقع


----------

